# Some good bird dog training videos



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

While searching the web for some dog training videos for Deer hunting, I tripped across a series of vids from Willowcreek. I found them quite informative and thought some of those who are interested in starting this might be some additional info to help. 

Perhaps Ken, RBD and the other experienced members might view them first to see if they are not counter productive before giving them the seal of approval. 


I hope they help. 


here is a link to one, which will enable you to find all the others....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-owRh1stfM&feature=relmfu


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I like his soft approach. His methodology is different than mine, and my sequence is a little different, but the end result would be the same. 
The dog in the video is relaxed and working out of engagement with the handler and not fear, which I especially like. He also understands what is distracting the dog, and uses it to his advantage instead of blindly instilling his own will.
My expectations at the heel are quite bit more than his, but I don't know how old the GSP in the video is, so it would be wrong of me to comment negatively.
I'm not a person that uses treats, nor am I a fan of clicker training. But!!! those are personal preferences and do not detract from the overall goal of a person to develop a working bird dog.

Dogs thrive on routine and regularity. If training follows a logical, goal oriented structure that is predictable to the dog, your odds of success increase exponentially. If the training is haphazard and doesn't follow a predictable routine, the dog gets confused and will begin to balk.
You don't have to be a pro to get a fine working bird dog. You do need to be disciplined enough to adopt a program, give the dog time to adapt, and follow it.

I like this guy's personality and interrelationship with the dog.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ozark,
I am not the best at this stuff. Gunner rightly talks about consistency in bird training and if you want the BEST bird dog, then the focus is BIRDS! The trainer and dog have seen several birds by the time the video takes place. I liked the trainer's relaxed style throughout. 

The book: _Merle's Door _ is my guide to dog training. I want a "free thinking dog" that wants to hunt with me. 

There are the rules to the hunt that he needs to follow. Don't leave early on the shot. Why? So he doesn't get shot by me. Don't flush the bird. Why? So the bird is in a good range to shoot to bring down with a shot gun. Don't chase a bird. Why? So he doesn't waste energy chasing a flying bird.
There are reasons for each action. Common sense stuff. Is Bailey the best bird dog? No, not in comparison to the dogs and owners (or trainers) that eat, sleep and live birds. Those are the champions for the most part and rightfully so.

My daughter was a ballerina from 5 until 17 years old. She was a darn good dancer. Commitment doesn't start to describe what her mother, she and I did to get to the levels she got to. But then there came the time for college. The choice: medicine or ballet? 

Why do I bring this up? Bailey is GOOD. Has been since he was a pup. Did great in field trials for young dogs and NAVHDA natural abilities tests. Lots of ribbons. Lots of accolades. But to get to that NEXT step we were not ready for the commitment. *I* was not ready for it. 

We enjoy the hunt. Both of us. We also really enjoy a long walk in the hills where like Monday he busted a covey of quail and chased them for a while. He was having a blast. Not consistant to achieve the level he could reach without our hill walks. But I wouldn't trade them for all the titles.

Ozark, I'm really glad you are doing your hunting training. So cool. Like to see more blog posts. Many people from Australia stumble across redbirddog. The next place they go is your blog. Keep posting and sharing. The world is large but we are a small community interconnected magically with new technology around an ancient hunting dog breed.

Sometimes I just let my mind wander around and never know if what flows out of my fingers will make sense or not. 

Bird dog training is like raising kids. You copy what works for you. There is a book I read a few years back: _Bury me Standing_. The story of the Gypsies in Eastern Europe. They pass on knowledge from mouth to mouth and by experience. Reading is frowned on. 

How great it is to have books and the internet where we can find out what worked and what didn't for others so we don't need to learn *every* lesson ourselves.

Rabble done. Now off for a walk.

Next Senior Hunt tests July 14th & 15th. I got some training to do.

My daughter? Likes to dance but loves being a pediatric nurse.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> Ozark,
> I am not the best at this stuff. Gunner rightly talks about consistency in bird training and if you want the BEST bird dog, then the focus is BIRDS! The trainer and dog has seen several birds by the time the video takes place. I liked the trainer's relaxed style.
> 
> Merle's Door is my guide to dog training for me. I want a "free thinking dog" that wants to hunt with me. There are rules to the hunt that he needs to follow. Don't leave early on the shot. Why? So he doesn't get shot by me. Don't flush the bird. Why? So it is in a good range to shoot to bring down with a shot gun. Don't chase a bird. Why? So he doesn't waste energy chasing a flying bird.
> ...


hear hear Rod, my sentiments exactly


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Owners and trainers may have different styles and goals for the pup - that is why as a owner it is so important to find a trainer that will enhance your style and help you and your pup reach your goals - just like looking for a breeder you have to do a lot of research - meet the trainer watch his training methods - find one that matches up with you and your pup & and all 3 will be winners - it's not all about ribbons and awards - at the end of the day the most important thing is to have a happy pup and the the love he gives without reserve ! you are a reflection of your pup - not the other way around - when it comes to safety in the field you can never be to safe or think there is nothing else to learn - hunt well - hunt often


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I am glad it is of interest then. 

I'm not utilising these methods, as I am training mine for fur at the moment, but much like you RBD, I am following a longer, slower process which will hopefully have mine finding, tracking and pointing out rabbits, Foxes, goats and Deer. Slightly different process, as I am finding it hard to find a 'Deer launcher"    ...............

I just tripped over this while searching for training tips for mine.

As for the blog, yeah.....i've been a little slack on it, as I have been focussed on our daily walks and training Astro and Zsa Zsa. I ma slowly making progress. Zsa Zsa is hunting less and less for herself and more and more with me now. ranging closer, watching my body language and following directions through hand signals more and more. 

Astro....well...he's just a little champion. He is so much in tune with me. He hunts by my side or at most 20 foot in front. He reacts immediately to me slowing my pace or stopping. He follows my hand signal without fault. so we are making progress. But I must say, most of this is his doing and him just figuring it out for himself. I am not controlling him apart from his following my body language and hand signals. I think he will be my best Deer dog. That may change as time goes on, but at the moment he has the most promise and is an easier dog to handle while out stalking prey. 

I'll get around to posting up some more info and progress on the blog, but have just been very focussed on getting my bow accuracy right and working with the dogs.

I am going out this weekend for out first proper hunt. Up into the mountains, set up camp and head out hunting each morning and evening. I don't think we will come back with anything, but that's not what it's about for me at this point. training, training and more training!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Janet and I watched the linked video last night. He has a good demeanor, the dog works well for him and he lets the dog do the work for the most part. I like the cone idea for keeping running birds from running off. It looks like he gets the job done, and as someone earlier posted, we don't know what the OWNER of this dog is after. That makes a difference in both technique and level of training.

We both questioned the buzzer at the pheasant though... I simply don't get it - do pheasants come with warning buzzers now? 

I know I must be missing the point - can anyone explain it to me? Is it some sort of positive reinforcement, or a warning, or a non-verbal cue to whoa? 

Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like he has a gentle style of training on the 2 videos I watched. I didn't get the reason for the beeper near pheasants either. He didn't say if he was using it to reinforce whoa at first scent, or as a cheat helping the dog locate the bird. 
With that being said I'm no trainer other than my own dogs, and I do get help along the way. I like watching different trainers styles and their variations.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Perhaps the beeper use might be explained in later vids. There is a whole series they have done so it may come together in a later vid. Not sure as I only looked at two or three before posting them up. I just thought he had a lovely way of interacting with his dog. Not the harsh way I often see.

But, I'm still looking for tips on hunting for fur, so if any of you come across anything, please feel free to post it up, I would very much appreciate any info on it.

Gotta go. The car is packed up, the dogs are excited and ready to head out to the farm. Talk to you guys Sunday night my time.........


----------

